# Monolithic questions



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I just scored a Monolithic PA-2400x. There was no paperwork with it. Does anyone have the specs on this?

How about any other info, or an idea of where I can get the input plug for it?

Thanks.


----------



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

My 1995 CSR Directory shows the following:

240w Power Amp
60w x 4 @ 4 Ohms
Active 12-dB/oct crossover
Regulated Mosfet power supply
4-input gain controls
FR 20-25,000 Hz
Retail: $849

Doesn't state anything about bridging.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

i used to know the pin lay out of that din plug, but that was 25+ years ago...i do remember being able to pick up a blank din plug that would fit it from a local electronics store and built my own rca to din.. am having to do the same thing with an older ads 6 chan din plug only amp. there is not much info online on the monolithic stuff, but there are a few members here who have a few stashed away. look in the old school show off thread, you might be able to find someone to help you there. good luck, and that is one nice old school amp.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks. I will take a look.


----------



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

Call the guys at Monolithic Sound. I've called them a few times over the years, and each time they were more than willing to help.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I sent them an email and they responded. I am trying to get the input plug so I can wire it up and see if it plays.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Are you speaking with Greg? 

If not & you can't seem to get the correct pin, send me a pm.


----------

